# Canton, OH BGSD Male, stray



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

18 

German Shepherd Dog [Mix]
Large Adult Male Dog 
Stark County Dog Warden Department, Canton 

Picked up as a stray on 8/11. 76 lbs. Fees include spay/neuter, rabies, 5 way, bordetella, and license. Cost is 84.00 CASH .Email [email protected] to place a hold on the dog. We take CASH ONLY, no checks, or credit cards. Because most of our dogs in the kennel are strays, we do not have any knowledge about each individual dog's background, so we cannot make any health claims or behavior assurances concerning our dogs. We offer a hold system, but please be advised that more than one person can put a "hold" on the same dog. (The person with the first hold may adopt the dog on the day it can go...72 hrs after its been at the pound; if the first hold doesn't show, the second hold gets the dog, etc) Please call the pound at 330-451-2343 to check on the dog's availability before driving a long distance. Rescue groups with 501(c)3 status can pull a dog for a reduced fee, but must show documentation of non-profit status 

Canton 
<span style="color: #FF0000">330-451-2343</span> 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11656380


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think this is the dog I already started a thread for? I will look, but I am pretty sure..


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Duplicate, pls remove (I bumped the original thread back up)


----------

